# Which leadrope clip...



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I am having on going argumants with several other horsey people over what kind of clip we think is best on the end of leadropes

I like these (apparently theyre called Wednesbury clips):

I think they're easier to use, quick to snap on/off and I don't think they break like everyone always says they do... The clips last longer than the ropes usually!


Friend 1 likes trigger clips








She thinks they're longer lasting and cheeper (never noticed this though :/)


Friend 2 likes these quick release ones:








Tbh I think she just loves playing with them haha, they have their moments do my friends =D I can see these clips would be useful in some situations, like trailers and cross ties

Just thought I'd take this agrument to international level :lol: and see what you guys think of them. I need a new leadrope you see, mine is very much dead haha


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

There's also this kind of clip:

a "bull snap"












I've never used/seen a Wednesbury clip, but they do look interesting and simple to use!
I like quick-release snaps on cross ties but I can't really see them being super useful while attached to a lead rope... I mean, they could come apart if your horse gets too sassy... :shock:

On my lead ropes I have both trigger clips and bull snaps. I prefer trigger clips. I think they're easier to use, less likely to break if a horse pulls back, and I like their look. 
In an absolutely perfect world, I'd wish to have those lead ropes with spliced loops so hardware was unnecessary. However, I have to remove my lead ropes off my halters often enough that straight attaching things to the halter is more work than it's worth.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I hate bull snaps and will avoid them if possible.

Quick release are something I only use for cross ties and tying in the trailer. They're not something I want on a lead line.

I much prefer trigger snaps. Easy to use and durable.

Wednesbury clips must be a UK thing, as I've never seen them here in the US.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I make and sell tack... And I pride myself on the quality I use. Here's what I think:

Wednesbury - never seen these, but would love to try them out and see how they last.

Trigger snap - Terrible. The springs wear out, if you don't have stainless steel, the triggers rust and get caught more, the trigger breaks off, they're weaker.... the list goes on. I simply do not offer these on my tack.

Traditional bull snaps - can't stand them either. Good quality, but I want something I can take on and off with ease. They're also heavy, which interferes with the communication aspect.

Trigger bull snap - when it comes to snaps, these are my favorite. They're easy to snap on and off with one hand, and heavy duty. Of course, the key word there is also "heavy", again interfering with communication. This is one of my lead ropes with a trigger bull snap:









Heavy-duty caribeaner aka "safety Snap" - lighter weight, strong, and durable. A good alternative to a heavy bull snap.

Panic Snap - Not my favorite for leads, but still good quality and durable if you get them from the right place. Still, I like a more "secure" snap for leading, though I use these for trailer ties for obvious reasons.

Loop - best for communication, not so great for quickly attaching and unattaching.

Rope snap alternative - I've seen these sold on a few sites and am developing my own version. Being lightweight and of the same durable rope I use for my tack, this will likely be my favorite "snap"... once it's available lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Clip 1, the movable part is poor in some ropes, I have seen them bend a nd break very often.

Clip 2, I do like these, quick and easy, but also can break, and can end up getting clipped on loose skin....yeah I know unlikely, but did have a horse that was rubbing its head, managed somehow to get the clip between him and the wall, then get clipped to it *inserts eye roll icon*

Clip 3, I haven't used, so no comment.

Clip 4 the bulldog I hate with a passion, certainly the longest lasting and sturdiest I would think, but I struggle to get them undone, but I would be interested in seeing one of these










The little 'beak' thing would certainly make them easier to work I would think


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, and if your snap is outliving your rope, get better rope  The hardware I use for my tack lasts for a very long time and I haven't had any reports of it failing, but the rope I use also wears like iron and lasts forever as well. Trust me, quality may be more expensive, but if you buy products made of the same quality that mine is (i.e. Samsung and PNW Select Rope), you won't be replacing your tack anytime soon.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Did I mention water/dew and sand get in the trigger snaps and cause them to fail. particularly when the water freezes in the winter?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Clip 1, the movable part is poor in some ropes, I have seen them bend a nd break very often.
> 
> Clip 2, I do like these, quick and easy, but also can break, and can end up getting clipped on loose skin....yeah I know unlikely, but did have a horse that was rubbing its head, managed somehow to get the clip between him and the wall, then get clipped to it *inserts eye roll icon*
> 
> ...


 If people want snaps on their leads, these are the snaps I use. The "beak" makes all the difference in the world, as I love these (except the weight), while I hate the traditional bull snaps.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, the 'beaked' bull snaps look interesting. Regular bull snaps are just such a pain in the patootie!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I hate bull snaps and will avoid them if possible.
> 
> Quick release are something I only use for cross ties and tying in the trailer. They're not something I want on a lead line.
> 
> ...


My thoughts, as well. I use quick release snaps for cross ties. My trailer is a stock so I don't use snaps to trailer.

I have many lead ropes that are 20+ years old with trigger snaps that I still use. In 21 years of horses, we've had maybe one break, and it was cheaply made in the first place.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I absolutely love my bull snaps. They're not difficult for me to get on/off and they're definitely heavy duty. All the trigger snaps I've used have gotten loose/bad springs after about a month of constant use and it's pointless for me to spend money on them when the rope's good for ages, but the snap just doesn't stay in working condition. The bull snaps with the "beak" type thing look nice, I'd love to try it out sometime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's so weird to me that trigger snaps are issues for some people! I've had my favorite lead rope, has a trigger snap, for over 4 years and the snap is still as smooth moving as it was when I first got it.

Maybe that has something to do with our climate here - really low humidity, not a whole lot of extreme weather, and I always store my lead ropes inside...

The only trigger snaps I've seen fail were over 10 years old and had been basically beaten on for the entire 10 years. Huh!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I have always preferred bull snaps because they are sturdy and last long. I have no trouble with them...or getting them undone, ect. But I have used them forever so am used to dealing with them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If given the choice, I don't like to have snaps on my lead ropes. I much prefer the lead to be tied directly to the halter...but I hardly ever remove my leads from my halters so I see no real point in having snaps on there. Plus, since I use rope halters and tie hard, a snap is a weak point that might break if a horse sits back.

But, on the 2 lead ropes that do have snaps, they are bull snaps. IMHO, they are the strongest and most long lasting and, for me, they are easier to use. There is a trick to getting them open one handed if they don't have the beak on them, but once you figure it out, you'll wonder how in the world you ever thought they were difficult. The trigger snaps work well, but like another poster said, they get really sticky and difficult to open if they happen to get sand/dirt in them.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I like trigger snaps, but there's definitely a range of quality there.

I tried using a cheap lead rope as a stall guard (came with the halter, but too short to be useful). My horse leaned against it just a little and it immediately bent out of shape and became useless.

The higher quality lead rope I got to replace it also had a (heavier duty) trigger snap. My horse ended bolting with it on (long story...) and stepped on the lead; The rope clamp failed, but the trigger snap is still 100%. I think I can still repair it if I get some big enough pliers...

One a side note, while searching google for a picture of a rope clamp, I came across this lead rope which looks like it has some kind of modified quick release snap


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

So thrilled I read this thread, I have had broken thumbs in the past (dogs and karate) and find the bull snaps are hard for me to open, and find the trigger snaps are a little flimsy when working with the big guys. So now I have ordered some trigger bull snaps! So my thumbs thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I love and have those Wedns. clips on my crossties, and wish I had them on my leadropes! Love them! For now, I just have the trigger snaps on my leads, and they work. Tend to get stuck a LOT more than my Wed. clips though. 

I detest Bull snaps. I'd kill them all if they were living.
Quick releases are okay. Not something I want on a lead, but certaintally for the trailer.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Never really thought about it. Mine are trigger snaps and are just fine, I use these lead ropes with my horses names on them, I got them for a gift years ago and they don't walk away at boarding barns when there is a big glaring "Gracie" or "Chipotle" on them 

Horses Product Details


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I always found triggers get bunged up with rust/sand/mud so moved on to the wedns. clips. 
Some one pointed out my ropes are pretty poor quality if they break before long before the clips, and I totally agree!! Its seems impossible to get decent quality ropes in the UK. They're all pwitty pink softie-on-my-handies ropes, which break in 2 seconds should the horse lean on them! I'm quite picky about what ropes I use, but the ones I like don't seem to exist any more :'( I have to settle for mediocre ones...

*searches for heavy duty ropes*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Alli, you might be able to find lengths of yachting rope in a marine/boating shop. It's a bit more expensive than your average lead rope, but they are really heavy duty and they are the popular thing for leads/reins these days.

If all else failed, you can find yacht rope on ebay.


----------



## Camelot (Sep 30, 2016)

I recently purchased a Clinton Anderson rope halter and lead rope with a trigger bull clip, the spring sprang in less than a 8 month period, and it was always attached to the halter. I called the company and was told I could purchase another clip, she said anything with a moving part breaks. 
At the time I was taking my horse out of the stall when the lead rope came off, I put it back on and noticed the clip broke. I was lucky he did not bolt and run away. I thought what if we were at a show or trail ride and that happened. I am scared to use that kind of clip again. My trigger clip is still good on lead rope I bought used in 2002, never a problem. 
FYI The spring can break on the trigger bull snap. BEWARE….


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I am moving to having the lead rope knotted into the halters. No snaps.

I like bull and trigger snaps.

WD-40 is a friend of snaps, keeps them from freezing and rust


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My favorite snaps of all. And I like marine or yacht rope for the leads, rather than the polyester stuff. Cotton if I can't get a good yacht rope.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I like caribiner clips. I buy my lead ropes without clips and then buy caribiners. I like it for a range for reasons, a broken clip doesnt mean the end for the leadrope. I usually use cheaper ones that will bend under a hard pull of the horse. I like it that way, but you can buy stronger ones. When I need a strong connection I loop the lead directly to the halter.


----------



## Blue 42 (Oct 2, 2016)

For groundwork, nothing beats a rope halter and an attached lead. Your communication is so much better without any heavy hardware to swing around and interfere. However, for ropes I need to unclip, I just use trigger snaps. I've never had an issue with them breaking or becoming difficult to use. I despise bull snaps and they're a pain to use, and panic snaps are not quite sturdy enough for my liking. Never tried a Wednesbury snap.
For leads I prefer yacht rope, but if I'm not doing groundwork I just use a polyester lead. It won't rot or fray like cotton can. Cotton is softer and more comfortable to hold, but I find polyester more sturdy.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't use any snaps, I use rope halters and my lead ropes are hard tied.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

LIke smrobs & 6gun Kid, I too, don't like snaps on my lead ropes. I use a rope halter with the lead tied on it. 

I do use clips for hay bags, and LOVE the one that Dreamcatcher posted









which is easy to open when you are trying to remove your horses legs from the hanging feed bag. :icon_rolleyes: I have no idea HOW she was able to do that one.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This is an old thread, but the subject is timeless! 

Maybe it's the dry Arizona climate, but I have never had a trigger snap break. I have some that are probably 10 years old or older. The trigger snaps are my favorite. 

I find bull snaps awkward. They are sturdy, yes, but are heavy and awkward to open one-handed. 

I've never seen the other types of snaps mentioned. 

We have really good rope in the USA. I've never, ever had a lead-rope break at the rope. And I've gotten all sorts of qualities. I think I've only had one lead rope break in 20 years and it was the cheapie clamp that crimped the rope onto the snap. Well, I suppose if I bought a cotton lead rope it would probably break, but I've always avoided them because I knew they rot over time, or my horse would chew through them!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My favorite snaps of all. And I like marine or yacht rope for the leads, rather than the polyester stuff. Cotton if I can't get a good yacht rope.


I saw a snap like that at a feed store once and couldn't figure out how to use it. I took it apart and couldn't put it back together! :redface:


----------

